# constant rumbling, gurgling intestines



## Tummies (Apr 6, 2010)

I am a 60 yo female in relatively good health. I have a hx of occasional Gerds, able to manage with raising the bed on block, avoiding stimulates like to much coffee, spicey foods, large meals. On no meds since I rarely get any heartburnBut 2 weeks ago a new thing happened to me:I ate a very heavy meal and when I got up from the table I had heart palpatations. With deep breathing I was able to abate the rapid heart rate. I went to the MD, had a holtor monitor for 24 hrs ( okay )Anyway, that night of my palpatations, my stomach started with contant rumbling, gurgling, and nervous, jittery feelings like my insides are vibrating.! It also feels like a pulsing heartbeat in my abdomen - so its difficult to sleep I really have nothing to be anxious about since I read that stress and anxiety can trigger bowel conditionsI have had this " condition" for over 2 weeks. I have no pain , no naseau, no fever but I bloat and my tummy may be tender after meals and non stop gurgles My Bms are really normal, no diarreha or true constipation and I feel better after the movementsI started taking prilosec but it didn't improve anything thinking it may be GerdsI am considering going to the GI MD to see if I can get medicine to tame the constant gurgles and rumbles Could this be IBS?thanks for any feedback


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It has always made some noise. Just like you don't normally hear your heartbeat you don't normally hear your intestines. However once you notice them (or if they are a bit louder than usual) it can be hard to ignore them afterward.Usually the only noise the doctor worries about is completely silent even with a stethoscope.It might be just a bit more gas than usual or just you noticed it with the tachycardia going on. (and tachycardia usually sets off all the stress and anxiety stuff in your body even if you weren't stressed before it starts. It is a physical stress and it has effects on the body. Often why it is hard to calm back down is the physical fight or flight signals it sets off tend to keep it going faster).Your body CANNOT tell the difference between emotional stress and physical stress as they use the exact same signals to effect the body.Although with the bit of bloat and tenderness it could be functional bowel troubles, but it sounds like at the very mild end of things. Just the colon may be a bit more active than usual, and after meals is when everyone's colon is always more active. AS long as it isn't disruptive to your activities I would try to ignore it as much as possible. Getting really focused on noticing every little thing it does tends to prevent it from calming back down.


----------



## Chadster1979 (Apr 25, 2010)

Indigestion causes me to have palpitations, doctors will say it's impossible but I know otherwise. I notice when I have palpitations that if I can get myself to burp a few times they go away. It has to be connected somehow.


----------

